# Apple Wood in Georiga - Trying to find some



## randya (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of a place in Southern Georiga where you can buy Apple Wood?  The small amounts avail and cost of shipping I would drive to get a pickup load.  I tried the web and found nothing, but maybe it my error in searching.


Thanks,

Randy


----------



## desertlites (Oct 30, 2009)

I can find chips at sportsman warehouse-and I also trade woods from here for apple found elsewhere.any apple orchards there?


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 30, 2009)

Randy if you find a source let me know I'd like to find a truckload too


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2009)

I get mine from a huge orchard about 10 miles from my home. They trim their trees in November, and sell the trimmings. I would check with them before that to get them to save you some. This place gets $15 for a shopping cart full.
If Georgia doesn't have many apples, how about peach trees----I heard it's about the same as apple(Georgia peach???).

Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll keep on looking for some too. I just use the bags of chunks and chips but I'll look.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 30, 2009)

Nothing on Craigslist but a wanted ad for fruitwoods. Seems more apple trees are up north?


----------



## rrsteve (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't think you are going to find many apple orchards in Ga.. Possiblythe NE corner of Ga. . I found apples in NC when we used to visit up there to see the fall leaves and I think that is going to be your closest spot for orchards.
Bob


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2009)

This is quite a rip-off, but in an emergency??


http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ndingMethod=rr


----------



## speedway73 (Oct 31, 2009)

NE GA is rite. Elijay area....Many apple orchards there. Long drive for you though.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 31, 2009)

How far north of Atlanta is Elijay and do you know of anybody there that sells apple wood splits?


----------



## uncle_lar (Oct 31, 2009)

Im driving to Florida in January, I would be glad to bring you guys some apple, hickory or cherry  in exchange for some Pecan.


----------



## hungryjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

Ellijay is about 60 miles north of Atlanta. It's in Gilmer County, which calls itself The Apple Capital of Georgia.

One of the biggest orchards is R&A:

www.randaorchards.com

5505 Highway 52 E
Ellijay, GA 30536-6935
706) 273-3821

Even larger, I think, is Mercier's in Blue Ridge:

1-800-361-7731

www.mercier-orchards.com

Give 'em a call and see what they could do for you.

There are about a dozen other orchards encircling Ellijay; if you strike out with those two the Ellijay Chamber of Commerce can give you contacts for all of them


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info I'm gonna make a couple calls and see what I can find long ride but hopefully fuel prices will come down a bit and I can get a bunch


----------



## randya (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the information.  I got to go to a wedding in Dec in Atlanta so I too am going to make a few calls and see what I can line up.  I will see if I can locate some orange or pecan orchards close to me and see if a deal could easily be work out.  Orange trees should not be a problem, lots of them around me here, but have not heard of any pecans.  Believe they will be more north of me.  

Thanks again to all for the help.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2009)

I would find out if they spray their trees before using them for smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2009)

You can try here online, shipping doubles the price to my zip

http://www.chuckssmokehouse.com/THES...5279900013.htm


----------



## hucks (Dec 1, 2009)

uncle lar: would gladly swap pecan for apple.just let me know when and how much?


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

Jerry - lemmie know if you wanna take a road trip. I'll give ya some gas $$ and keep ya company on the ride up there if you do decide to go.


----------



## hucks (Dec 1, 2009)

i am leaving tomm for a little getaway to ne ga .dillard area and will check to see if i can find apple wood there.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck, hucks. A bunch of us from FL are interested if you do find it!


----------



## hucks (Dec 1, 2009)

a earlier post asked if they sprayed the trees.i think all orchards do spray them but would it soak into hte wood?


----------



## miamirick (Dec 2, 2009)

i just got a shipment from ne ga as per my post   "christmas came early"  a couple days ago  i got the guys card and phone # you can call him he will ship loads to you


----------



## markmcrae (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Man, I'm from North Florida and I have the same problem with finding apple wood. I don't know if it is the same but I have started using unsweetened apple juice in my smoker along with oak wood to give the meat that sweet apple taste. Like I said I don't know if it's the same but it could be worth a try.


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 7, 2009)

Go to doitbest.com. You can buy 10# bags of chunks for $8 and change. They will ship to a local store (Manatee) at no charge and no tax. for special code: type in WINTER09 for extra savings.


----------



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

your post made me think of a question, I have several 5 gallon buckets of Maple , Oak, Cherry, and walnut. I currently have them stacked and stored in the garage. Is there a better place to keep the wood for smoking?


----------



## flash (Dec 8, 2009)

Pecan wood you can pick up off the ground from North Florida well into Georgia. Why pay for it? I make trips to NC several times a year and was surprise to see little to no woods being sold commercially in Georgia. Still the same standard Mesquite and Hickory that you see in all Wal-marts. Any apple I found were only small bags of chips. Good luck with looking for it. I will check with R&A on the next trip north.


----------



## flash (Dec 8, 2009)

I just keep it in a dry place.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

do you ever use peach


----------

